# for all new bow hunters



## nickslandscaping (Jan 19, 2005)

don't buy a bow from cabelas or anyother big outfitter go to a small bow shop they actually know what they are doing they can fit one just for you. and help you find the price you want .


----------



## Hitch (Oct 19, 2004)

Not to mention keeping your business local, helping him feed his family, and you might make a friend in the process!


----------

